# Hello from Brooklyn



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I don't think we have any hardbooters on this forum. I could be wrong though.

The hard boot movement is going strong though and there are plenty of fans. Check out the boards at bomberonline to get started. There is another forum, but I can't think of it right now. I'm sure you can find it there.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

hey,
im from australia. its only my second season boarding. i worked up at a season last year in nsw. australia rocks. but think i mite go to nz this season. for sumthing different... then head to austria after.


----------

